# Router Lift



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a home made router table/cabinet that works great for me, but, I have to lift the table to change router bits or raise/lower the bit I am using. It is kind of a pain, and I always wished I had some type router lift. But it is not in the budget to spend the money for one. I really think I would use my router more if I had a convenient way raising/changing bits. So I have been looking at home built router lifts. There are more option/plan than I thought.. Just wondering if anyone has a home built and does it work good. Was it reasonably easy to build? I am kinda of leaning towards the plans from the "I Built It" site. https://ibuildit.ca/plans/precision-router-lift/ I've been watching the related videos and it really seems doable for some one at my level of wood working ability. Anyone else built this one….? Does it work well? I'd appreciate all input.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Not to complicate your decision, but given the materials & time to build the one you linked, have you looked at the Router Raizer? It's on Amazon for $100, I put one in my 3hp PC 10 or 12 years ago and for my uses, it works perfectly, allowing for precision adjustments above the table, and when I'm doing things like cabinet doors I can just set up 3 routers and it's easy to switch between them by just dropping the plates into the table. Here's a video on You tube showing how it works


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I will be following this I had bought the plans from stumpy nubs BUT have not gathered the parts yet to make it :<((((

ChefHDAN : does this rod have to be used on a plunge router ? I assume ye BUT you know what they say about assumption LOL :<))))


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

> Not to complicate your decision, but given the materials & time to build the one you linked, have you looked at the Router Raizer? It s on Amazon for $100, I put one in my 3hp PC 10 or 12 years ago and for my uses, it works perfectly, allowing for precision adjustments above the table, and when I m doing things like cabinet doors I can just set up 3 routers and it s easy to switch between them by just dropping the plates into the table. Here s a video on You tube showing how it works
> 
> - ChefHDAN


Well you did complicate things….. I have not see those before. I have a Bosch 1617EVS router and looks like they have a RZ200 for it although I have not been able, from their site, to determine the difference from the RZ100 and the dealers they list don't seem to have it….. I will give them a call after I study it some more…. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I built and use the router lift shown in Shop Notes.

Very good, very accurate. Only change I made was to include a brake on the lift screw.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I didn't have a router yet so I looked around. I ended up getting the Triton 3 HP router with built in lift. I got a Kreg plate and drilled a hole for the crank. I would say it works well but I have yet to build the table. Too many projects and so little time.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Still looking and thinking. I do have a question. My router is in an enclosed cabinet with a dust collector hooked up to it. When routing I know there are a lot of chips flying around inside the cabinet as they are sucked into the DC. Do some of the chip get caught in the lift, causing it not to work? I guess not because lots of people have lifts and I don't read complaints about it. Of the ones I have looked at (home built) I think I like the from Shop Notes, best so far. Less parts and looks like pretty simple.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

> I will be following this I had bought the plans from stumpy nubs …


I built the Stumpy Nubs lift. It's a good, solid design and the lift action is very smooth and precise-but I have not yet been able to figure out a way to change bits from above. In my case, I just left the back side of the router cabinet open and access the bit from there.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> Do some of the chip get caught in the lift, causing it not to work? I guess not because lots of people have lifts and I don t read complaints about it. Of the ones I have looked at (home built) I think I like the from Shop Notes, best so far. Less parts and looks like pretty simple.
> 
> - PaulDoug


A valid concern.

I used the Router Raizer for several years and got by fairly well with it. But same issue- you have to remove router from table to change bits.

Another option is Triton which has built in height adj + above table bit changes. I had one for a while, but it developed a backlash issue which Triton tech support told me was "the nature of the beast". Maybe they have redesigned it, but plastic gears are the issue.

Believe me, I know how money can be an issue but the brutal fact is ww'ing is not a cheap hobby.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

I built the stumpy nubs router lift.Works well for me,do not have to remove router to change bits.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

you guys that built the stumpy nubs one …. what did you guys use for the top ? .... im having some trouble finding the right top :<((((((


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Not to complicate your decision, but given the materials & time to build the one you linked, have you looked at the Router Raizer? It s on Amazon for $100, I put one in my 3hp PC 10 or 12 years ago and for my uses, it works perfectly, allowing for precision adjustments above the table, and when I m doing things like cabinet doors I can just set up 3 routers and it s easy to switch between them by just dropping the plates into the table. Here s a video on You tube showing how it works
> 
> - ChefHDAN


+1 on the Router Raizer. Works great for me and with my Kreg router plate, I can remove the throat ring and change the bit from above the table without having to remove the router. Just requires one bent wrench. One of the best tool upgrades I've purchased.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> you guys that built the stumpy nubs one …. what did you guys use for the top ? .... im having some trouble finding the right top :<((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I used plexiglass. Then I gave the whole thing away and bought a used Woodpecker off of CL. Changing bits and adjusting height just took too much time. YMMV.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I kicked this idea of building a router lift around for a couple of years. Did I really need one or was it just nice to have? How much accuracy did I really need? Would it just make the bits easier to change or was there more to it?

I Finally broke down and bought the Jessem Rout-R-Lift II. I am shocked at how much easier this has made working with the router table. I can assure you, I will never have a router table without a lift again. I have found the ease of dialing in the depth of cut to be much more beneficial than I ever imagined. Home built tools are nice and can save you some cash, but in the end they always seem to sacrifice something…... at least for me.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Paul,
I have the Bosch EVS router too, and went looking for router lifts…

Have you seen the Bosch Base Plate lift?
Bosch RA1165 Under-Table Router Base with Above-Table Hex Key


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a 20 dollar scissor Jack from Wal-Mart, along with my plunge router. Works good for me


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

I Finally broke down and bought the Jessem Rout-R-Lift II. I am shocked at how much easier this has made working with the router table. I can assure you, I will never have a router table without a lift again. I have found the ease of dialing in the depth of cut to be much more beneficial than I ever imagined. Home built tools are nice and can save you some cash, but in the end they always seem to sacrifice something…… at least for me.

Dittos to becikeja,
For years, I too struggled with a less than ideal router table. With the Rout R Lift, the router table is as easy to use as any other machine and the accuracy and ease lets me get more done times 10,
John J


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

I purchased a router life from woodpeckers a number of years ago. I made a mount that attaches to my work bench. It has served me well for a long time. Pricey? Yes but I was working full time when I got it. Now that I am retired I would make one.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

PaulDoug if you haven't built the Shopnotes Router Lift yet. (Steve Ramsey has build videos for it on Youtube), The Rockler FX is on sale for $169 this week. https://www.rockler.com/router-lift-fx I have used the older Rockler FX lift in their older plate size. Got it for a Steal during their garage sale before they bought Bench Dog. Love it. Makes changing bits a breeze. they both are made by Jessem. You do have to remember Rockler router plates are a different size. Dan


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, RDan. I looked at it, but I have a nice Incra on my table. I do not want to build a new table top to fit the Rockler, nor do I want to get rid of my Incra. I have not built the router lift yet, but have been using my router more and more to make picture frames… I an going to have to do something one of these days.


----------



## CameronL (May 20, 2016)

I'm late to the party, but I'll add my vote for ibuildit's lift. I made it a couple of years ago. It works great and was super easy to build. It's just layers of plywood, no complicated joinery. Highly recommended.


----------



## teetomterrific (May 30, 2017)

> I kicked this idea of building a router lift around for a couple of years. Did I really need one or was it just nice to have? How much accuracy did I really need? Would it just make the bits easier to change or was there more to it?
> 
> I Finally broke down and bought the Jessem Rout-R-Lift II. I am shocked at how much easier this has made working with the router table. I can assure you, I will never have a router table without a lift again. I have found the ease of dialing in the depth of cut to be much more beneficial than I ever imagined. Home built tools are nice and can save you some cash, but in the end they always seem to sacrifice something…... at least for me.
> 
> - becikeja


+1 for the JessEm Lifts. The question you have to answer is just how much setup time and accuracy are you willing to sacrifice and what does that ultimately cost you. With a quality lift you will find using a router table unbelievably more enjoyable to use, and the time you get back makes you much more productive. Just save up for one. It is well worth waiting however long it takes to get a quality tool that makes woodworking more enjoyable. The last thing I want is feeling frustrated in the pursuit of my favorite hobby.

Full disclosure, I have a JessEm MasterLift II with a JessEm Pow-R-Tek router in a custom router table I designed and built with a rack and pinion fence mechanism. The full build document can be downloaded here:

A Router Table with Rack and Pinion Linear Motion DRO Fence

The Sketchup 3D model


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, I copped out. Recently my neighbor gave me a nice crisp $100 bill for something I made for her. She hit me at a weak moment, normally I would not of accepted the money, but I did and I put it towards a JessEm 2310 Router Lift. I'm happy.


----------

